# What do your parents do while your working?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

...... Mine have learned to text me pictures like this - geez!! - glad they are retired and in good enough health to enjoy themselves. Apparently crappie are biting - all caught in less than an hour on minnows - they ran out but were headed back to the bait shop


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

thast just mean...


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That ain't right


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice catch. Fish Fry


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

forget the crappie --- I want that cleaning table!!!! Dang!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good for them, hopefully they will catch a bunch more. :thumbup:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I send the same stuff to my two sons all the time. The wife loves to send them a photo of me in my chair under the umbrella on the beach with my surf rod in the holder and a beer in my hand. She just did it again a couple days ago. I cannot post their response however!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Amazing!!! I get this kinda stuff from my brother who fishes Lay Lake in central Alabama...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine don't hardly use a cell phone much less text, your folks must be young whipper snappers!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to catch crappie like that. I don't think I've caught that many in the last two years combined, much less in an hour.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Told them to get plenty of minnow since it's 20 miles to more. Think the got 2 dozen and ran out. Running out when they're biting is rough. Dad bought 6 dozen yesterday. Biggest minnow purchase ever!! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Be very thankful that they are alive and well. Then ask them what time am I supposed to be there for the fish fry. It is great that they are having fun in there retirement. Best of luck to them.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope they at least invite you for dinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

New project, Try'n! A minnow holding tank for under that deck. You can work on it while your folks are out fishing! :whistling:


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> I would love to catch crappie like that. I don't think I've caught that many in the last two years combined, much less in an hour.


Make a trip up to Weiss Lake I will show you where to catch you a good mess of Crappie like these, no charge for info


----------

